# If you could post any topic anonymously, what would it be?



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, so Babs is seven now, and her big deal of the day is trotting from my bed to the easy chair in my study. Yeah, almost 70 feet. Today I stopped at the vet to weigh her, because well, even though I knocked out her second meal of the day, Babs is looking, well, well-filled-out. Ok, so here is my 58 pound stick of dynamite tipping the scales at 81 -- place bag over head now. She was pretty skeletal at 58 pounds, she looks excellent at 65-68 pounds, and She can carry 71 -72 no problem. But 81???

I know, cut her food with green beans or something. 

But I was thinking when considering posting this, that there are probably a lot of topics, people might want to post under a shield of anonymity. So, anyone willing to play, if you could post any topic hiding your user name, what would it be?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I've never dealt with a intact dog past 6 months and Delgado gets erections often *cough* horny goofball *cough*. I wasn't sure how normal that would be but I loved one comment regarding getting very good at photoshop to help with proper photos :rofl: or it being something like a two year old wanting to run around naked


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I honestly TRY not to hide much from this forum. I purge my feelings even non doggie related stuff. Sometimes I get embarrassed, but since it's therapeutic for me, I let it go...

I'm sort of excited to hear what's to come on this thread! 

I guess the one thing that I do hide is how lazy and unmotivated I am in terms of studying... My husband has threatened to disconnect my internet so I'm not on this forum so much. But shhh don't tell him I can still use my phone to get on here!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo has knots in his butt puffs. 

I seriously considered using the horse clippers. But then realized I'd have full view of his testicles, which are now nicely hidden within his butt puffs & tail hair. 

I honestly took Friday off work so I can groom my dog. Seriously? Who does that?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

If I said what it was here, it wouldn't be anonymous, now, would it? Hmmm?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would like to know why it's acceptable for some members to rehome numerous dogs for the same reasons as others but those other members are ostracized and bashed for it. 

But I guess I don't need to be anonymous to ask that one...maybe anonymous to call out the elite members that are praised for making the right decisions for the same reasons as the ostracized members.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

My dog's pedigree as if it was a puppy I was considering...watch it get torn to shreds...then show what he is doing now and how wrong everyone is!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Paula, I was thinking the SAME THING! LOL


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lilie, your post made me laugh out loud. That is what I am looking for. I might be embarrassed today about something like letting my girl get tubby, or taking off work to groom my dog's butt out, but after some reflection it really isn't the end of the world and is rather funny. I think it is funnier that we might feel hesitant to post such things than the actual things themselves.

When I was considering it this morning, I typed out a post in the Admin area under suggestions, about having a thread/section for OPs to be able to hide their user name. I think there are times when we might not want the whole board to judge something, like for example if you did rehome a dog for dog aggressiveness, and now you are having a similar problem with a new young dog you might not even try to get any help here, not so much because people will hunt you down and smack you upside the head, but because it is embarrassing. 

If one of the well-known advice givers on the site suddenly has a dog with a personality they have never encountered, they may not want to spout about it because of how often they have said, biting is normal-puppy, etc. Stuff like that too: 

"I am ready to KILL this puppy, it won't stop..." 

Or, "My dog constantly sniffs people in embarrassing spots, how can I get him to quit doing that, without letting the person know I am noticing this."

But I decided it would probably not work out anyway, so I decided to try and keep it light an fun.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Paula, I was thinking the SAME THING! LOL


Great minds.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Wrong, unwilling, and accidental application of dominance methods. My bad, Tiger.

"Red rockets"

Bathroom visits.

GARBAGE OBSESSIONS!!!!!!!!!

Not anonymous, can't hide that forever.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I would ask why members have the "gang up" mentality on issues they really know nothing about, just what they hear over the internet.

Oh, wait....everything on the internet is true, like dating the French model.
Uhhhh, Bonjour!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Why are breeders that post on this board not held to the same standards as those we regularly criticize? Why do we give an automatic pass to the ones that post here while holding those that we don't to a higher standard? Just an interesting group dynamic


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I would post anonmously about weight but since Lucky's picture are up its kind of hard to miss. I cannot envision wanting to put out there some of the things Daisy did as a young dog. Those I would have definitely posted w/ out my name. I have to say having read some threads you gotta have a little courage and a strong need to know. The sniffing and male parts part I think there is more humor in those ,the my dog hates the neighbors dog stuff seems to spark alot replies. I like the anonymous idea especailly as I hope in the future to have another young dog and Im sure there willl be the OMG I cant believe he/she did that moments that will turn into Yea that was my bad. So hopefully someone in admin will take Selzer's suggestion cause Im sure Im gonna need it.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> I honestly TRY not to hide much from this forum. I purge my feelings even non doggie related stuff. Sometimes I get embarrassed, but since it's therapeutic for me, I let it go...
> 
> I'm sort of excited to hear what's to come on this thread!
> 
> I guess the one thing that I do hide is how lazy and unmotivated I am in terms of studying... *My husband has threatened to disconnect my internet so I'm not on this forum so much. But shhh don't tell him I can still use my phone to get on here!*


:spittingcoffee::rofl:

I am SO glad I'm not the only one who has a DH who has threatened to turn off the internet because of this forum!!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

We have an ANON section on my horse forum. Sadly it usually turns into a bitch fest and is not real productive.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

qbchottu said:


> Why are breeders that post on this board not held to the same standards as those we regularly criticize? Why do we give an automatic pass to the ones that post here while holding those that we don't to a higher standard? Just an interesting group dynamic


Well individual breeder bashing is not allowed on the board. When someone comes on and gives an example of what they are dealing with, with a breeder but not disclosing the name, then you are not discussing an individual breeder, and making suggestions like, ask about genetic health testing or run, are not actually bashing a specific breeder.

When people list a website, saying they are considering purchasing from them, people can give an opinion based on what they see on the website. The breeder posted the website and it is all public domain. If someone came on and told of their horrible experience with that breeder, that wouldn't be allowed, but they can PM. 

When someone says they are thinking about breeding their 8 month old bitch as soon as she goes into heat to a neighbor's dog who has papers -- yeah, I think we do try to instill an ideal set of what one should acquire prior to breeding in hopes that the person decide not to breed, or will do a lot more than what he was initially intending. 

But I see that people are being far too serious today to have a light-hearted thread about things we didn't post, but maybe would have if it was anonymous, but are now willing to post because it is over or for whatever reason, not as big of a deal.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

selzer said:


> Well individual breeder bashing is not allowed on the board. When someone comes on and gives an example of what they are dealing with, with a breeder but not disclosing the name, then you are not discussing an individual breeder, and making suggestions like, ask about genetic health testing or run, are not actually bashing a specific breeder.
> 
> Amen, Sista!
> 
> ...


I didn't see it as a serious topic. What does that say about me? Although, Hondo does seriously have knots in his butt puffs, and I seriously did take off Friday to groom them out to avoid having to look at his testicles. However, I didn't tell my boss why I was taking the day off.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm aware of the rules. Who said anything about breeding bashing? I simply asked why everyone isn't held to the same standards. 

I didn't realize this was a joke thread. My bad!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> I would post anonmously about weight but since Lucky's picture are up its kind of hard to miss. I cannot envision wanting to put out there some of the things Daisy did as a young dog. Those I would have definitely posted w/ out my name. I have to say having read some threads you gotta have a little courage and a strong need to know. The sniffing and male parts part I think there is more humor in those ,the my dog hates the neighbors dog stuff seems to spark alot replies. I like the anonymous idea especailly as I hope in the future to have another young dog and Im sure there willl be the OMG I cant believe he/she did that moments that will turn into Yea that was my bad. So hopefully someone in admin will take Selzer's suggestion cause Im sure Im gonna need it.


I did not post it in the suggestion section. I just figured it wouldn't work -- another avenue for a major rant session without being held publicly accountable for starting a rant, like the horse forum that was cited. I think that it could work if someone with more brains and oomph than I have would be able to structure it in such a way that it cannot be abused, but after a long night and a longer morning, I am not going to try to figure that out.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

> Hondo has knots in his butt puffs.


If you put this sentence and a picture of him on t-shirts, you would make a killing on college campuses.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lilie said:


> I didn't see it as a serious topic. What does that say about me? Although, Hondo does seriously have knots in his butt puffs, and I seriously did take off Friday to groom them out to avoid having to look at his testicles. However, I didn't tell my boss why I was taking the day off.


Knots in the butt puffs are pretty serious. 

I think if I did take off, I would just use personal time and keep the reason, uhm, personal.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So now if you google my name and butt puffs, I am thinking this thread will show up. That is kind of scary really. Who wants to be googled with butt puffs?

I think I should make a resolution to get more sleep.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Who googles butt puffs, though?

Yikes -- I just realized it could be construed as some sort of porn thing!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I didn't see it as a serious topic. What does that say about me? Although, Hondo does seriously have knots in his butt puffs, and I seriously did take off Friday to groom them out to avoid having to look at his testicles. However, I didn't tell my boss why I was taking the day off.


 I think thats a legit reason to stay home. I stayed home one day so after a really crappy two weeks of rain to take Lucky and Daisy to the park and to just have a dog day. BTW not my current job it was at a place that shall remain anonymous.Are the knots gone?


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> I didn't realize this was a joke thread. My bad!


I would post about people using ( My bad ).

Perhaps they could say "me bad" or "my tired" or. Well you get the idea.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

I would HATE to have knots in my butt puffs! Come to think of it, I would hate to have butt puffs. Poor Hondo.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> I would post about people using ( My bad ).
> 
> Perhaps they could say "me bad" or "my tired" or. Well you get the idea.


I would post about people nitpicking strangers on random isms and ending sentences with a conjunction. 
Perhaps they could be more accepting of different sayings as I am of their grammatical slip ups. Well, you get the idea


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> I would post about people nitpicking strangers on random isms and ending sentences with prepositions.
> Perhaps they could be more accepting of different sayings as I am of their grammatical slip ups. Well, you get the idea


You sensitive. My sorry.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Are the knots gone?


See, that is where my failure begins. I took off THIS coming Friday. So Hondo remains with a knotty butt until then.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Me? Nahhhh...that was a joke


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Me? Nahhhh...that was a joke


My stupid.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

It's ok! :internet-hug:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I posed this question awhile back to have dogs anonymously put up for a critique . 
Sometimes if people know who the dog is, they are already 'jaded' or have an opinion. If dogs were just put up without identification, I think there would be a more honest critique given. Though there are only a handful on this board that can give a critique, other than the "ooh, she's gorgeous" type responses. 
Lilie, you could use some corn starch to work out the knots if you don't want to cut them. I usually just cut out Kacies, though/too impatient.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, this thread is taking off. 

Yesterday I was at one of my puppy's homes, and the two adult females were drooling quite a bit. Dog Spit. I had it on my hands and clothes, and never flinched. Just before reaching the highway, I stopped at a convenience gas station store and as I was pulling out, a man was coming in and he spit on the ground. Ewwwww!!!!! I hoped my tires didn't roll over it, Ick!!! 

Why is it that people spit is so disgusting, and dog spit is just dog spit? 

Oh no! maybe that should be in the random thread.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> I posed this question awhile back to have dogs anonymously put up for a critique .
> Sometimes if people know who the dog is, they are already 'jaded' or have an opinion. If dogs were just put up without identification, I think there would be a more honest critique given. Though there are only a handful on this board that can give a critique, other than the "ooh, she's gorgeous" type responses.
> Lilie, you could use some corn starch to work out the knots if you don't want to cut them. I usually just cut out Kacies, though/too impatient.


Do you think that happens on training or aggression topics too though? I mean if your average newbie posts about the dog reacting to other dogs, or people or having bit someone, that is going to get a whole bunch of different answers than if someone with the popularity of one of the mods or admins posted the same thing. If a puppy's whole name is listed and everyone knows its a XYZ puppy and XYZ is on the site, a lot of people are going to have a different approach than the typical.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

a physical critique thru photo's vs a behavioral situation....not sure I understand the comparison. 

I would think a reactive/aggressive dog situation will get the same type responses regardless of who is doing the posting.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Lilie, you could use some corn starch to work out the knots if you don't want to cut them. I usually just cut out Kacies, though/too impatient.


NO! I don't want to cut them out! They are like 'witches knots' in a horse mane. I should never have let them get started but they are going to be a booger to get out. And Hondo doesn't care much for pulling his hair in that area. 

I thought about drowning them in Show Sheen first. But I've never used corn starch before. I assume that I put it in dry?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> I thought about drowning them in Show Sheen first. But I've never used corn starch before. I assume that I put it in dry?


yes,dry, it will silken the coat. 
I've also heard this works well too: Cowboy Magic


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Lilie said:


> NO! I don't want to cut them out! They are like 'witches knots' in a horse mane. I should never have let them get started but they are going to be a booger to get out. And Hondo doesn't care much for pulling his hair in that area.
> 
> I thought about drowning them in Show Sheen first. But I've never used corn starch before. I assume that I put it in dry?


No...you make a nice smooth gravy first...

Oh crap...I forgot the smiley face....


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Lilie said:


> Hondo has knots in his butt puffs.


Felix has what I cal butt tufts... I can usually just pull them out. BUT if I don't pull them out each time they turn into butt puffs. Sounds like a twisted movie snack... :crazy:


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

We call Shasta's her pantaloons (and they are impressive!) but I'm pretty sure Thor will not want to be associated with pantaloons. And Shasta did once have a teeny, tiny little knot in one of her pantaloons but I was able to comb it out before it reached epic proportions. Her daddy is very conscientious about brushing her every day.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I would like to know why it's acceptable for some members to rehome numerous dogs for the same reasons as others but those other members are ostracized and bashed for it.
> 
> But I guess I don't need to be anonymous to ask that one...maybe anonymous to call out the elite members that are praised for making the right decisions for the same reasons as the ostracized members.


This was my first thought.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm really lazy - I smear Ziva's butt tuffs with peanut butter - let her take them out herself. Funny, she wants nothing to do with kongs holding peanut butter. But it works with butt knots.

BTW selzer - I googled your name with butt tuffs/knots & came up empty. You're safe. 

As a (relatively) new GSD owner, I'd like to post that sometimes I wanna smack the dog. (I don't - but sometimes I just WANT to). Without my name showing, I couldn't get in trouble for that, right? Ziva is ambi-paw-drous. Sometimes, when giving her a command, she gives me this look equal to flipping me off. And THAT is when I want to do it.

But that's not OK to say here, huh?! And I've already gotten in trouble for calling myself a newbie when "you've been here 2 years".............

Well, I'm a slow learner. Therefore Newbie.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Olivers mama said:


> I'm really lazy - I smear Ziva's butt tuffs with peanut butter - let her take them out herself. Funny, she wants nothing to do with kongs holding peanut butter. But it works with butt knots.
> 
> BTW selzer - I googled your name with butt tuffs/knots & came up empty. You're safe.
> 
> ...


shweeew! Thanks! I was really worried. :crazy:

Yeah, I wouldn't post that I wanted to slap the dog here. Some people would realize you are not seriously going to slap the dog. But somebody is bound to blow it completely out of proportion and post that lynch mob photo.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Olivers mama said:


> I'm really lazy - I smear Ziva's butt tuffs with peanut butter - let her take them out herself. Funny, she wants nothing to do with kongs holding peanut butter. But it works with butt knots.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lilie said:


> See, that is where my failure begins. I took off THIS coming Friday. So Hondo remains with a knotty butt until then.


 Happy Groom ing Day then. Hondo will make it thru till then. Knotty butt is better then having matted pantaloons. It sounds much more masculine.Will he/you get some fun activity later? That is why a day off is important,FUN.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

hhmmmm <mental image here> of Hondo resource guarding his butt. Cause of the peanut butter. With the way the colleges are out here nowadays - I'll bet you'd make more $$ by having the shirts made WITH the peanut butter!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Sometimes (okay quite often) I have to cut parts of Rosa's lovely ear floofies out because they get matted up. Maybe that belongs more in a confessional thread.

I could also use advice on how to keep dogs out of raised bed gardens. It seems like an insanely easy thing to train, but I can't figure it out. It probably doesn't help matters that I let them tromp through them when they aren't planted!


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Is the Cowboy Magic made with bits of real cowboy?
That is the question I would post anonymously.
...Whoops...


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

selzer said:


> shweeew! Thanks! I was really worried. :crazy:



Sorry, but I just googled "selzer butt puffs" and you the the third item that came up!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I would say Why do I feel so anonymous when in fact here I am?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> My stupid.


OMG :rofl::rofl: My bad, My Sorry, My stupid and butt puffs haha don't let any teens into this thread or we will have a whole new language on our hands.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Beau said:


> Sorry, but I just googled "selzer butt puffs" and you the the third item that came up!


You know, I am going to have to do this now. :wild:


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Good_Karma said:


> Sometimes (okay quite often) I have to cut parts of Rosa's lovely ear floofies out because they get matted up. Maybe that belongs more in a confessional thread.
> 
> I could also use advice on how to keep dogs out of raised bed gardens. It seems like an insanely easy thing to train, but I can't figure it out. It probably doesn't help matters that I let them tromp through them when they aren't planted!



Actually, I like the idea of an *Anonymous Confessional* thread. 

I'd love to be able to post about all of the stupid things I've done with the dogs. 

Like the time I got mad at one of the dogs and ended up throwing a perfectly good Kong into a tree. It's still up there.

Or the time I ran over a dumb bell with the lawn mover. Beau left it laying in the grass and I didn't see it. It flew up and broke out a window on the house.

:hammer:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

OMG, I pitched Arwen's nylon foot, for her and it went on top of my house. Uhg! I bought her another one just like it, and she didn't like it. When they were up working on my roof they pitched it down and she liked it.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> I would post about people using ( My bad ).
> 
> Perhaps they could say "me bad" or "my tired" or. Well you get the idea.





qbchottu said:


> I would post about people nitpicking strangers on random isms and ending sentences with a conjunction.
> Perhaps they could be more accepting of different sayings as I am of their grammatical slip ups. Well, you get the idea





Jack's Dad said:


> You sensitive. My sorry.





qbchottu said:


> Me? Nahhhh...that was a joke





Jack's Dad said:


> My stupid.


:spittingcoffee:
That was the best laugh I've had all day! :toasting:
Thank you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

has anyone tried googling "selzer LIKES butt puffs" ?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> has anyone tried googling "selzer LIKES butt puffs" ?


You know I had to.....but didn't see anything.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> has anyone tried googling "selzer LIKES butt puffs" ?


:rofl: Not yet......

Oh heck...just did and it was my post that came up....and now its the first link!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

We need a "confessions of a GSD owner" thread.


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Felix also "humps" sticks... I turn beet red every time. I'd post that in the anonymous thread. I mean what kind of butt tuft GSD humps sticks?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've been thinking of something I could post, so here goes, cause this rather embarrasses me:

Masi will take a big dump anyplace anytime (outside!),,She has no shame whatsoever, she has We can't go anywhere without her taking a big dump. 

Some examples, I'm walking down a major road, and she will stop and poop right there for the entire town driving by to see.

We were at a HUGE dog show once, the paved roads in between buildings, people/dogs/cars all using, Masi stopped and dropped one right in the middle of the road stopping traffic. 

She can never poop in private, she always has to have an audience. I think she likes to embarrass me because when she does this she always seem to have a smile on her face. 

And yes I pick it up every single time


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

JakodaCD OA said:


> has anyone tried googling "selzer LIKES butt puffs" ?


LOL! and people wonder why I would want to post anonymously.:yuksnow


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol, I would ask about my puppy's humpy toy!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

One of the reasons Lucky has so many Good Cuz's is that I lose them in the grass and then hit them with the mower .They survive but no longer squeak. Lucky finds that dissappointing.Anyways I got whacked by one last month when it boomeranged off the fence and hit me.Many banned words were said. my attempts to teach Lucky to leave his toys on the deck when I mow has not really been sucessful and in fact that's why I got hit. As I toss them on the deck and get back on the tractor he comes back out w/ a toy or worse he catches it andthen drops it next to where Im mowing.I have tossed a toy (soccer ball small one) into the creek.Yep probably should make this anonymous.Im a serial Good Cuz attacker.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Diane, you should change Masi's name to Dumper.  

You know like Thumper in Bambi. Only we will know the truth about how Masi became Dumper.


----------



## Leeann (Sep 18, 2012)

LOLOLOL I'm cracking up at the responces....We havent dealt with "butt puffs" yet as our Loie is only 8 wks. 

But this would be my post....Its a very vein one at that, but I want my gsd/lab mic to have the big ole GSD perky ears, I'm affraid that Louie's ear are gonna be floppy. So can i have them cropped? Or some kind of surgery to help them along?? 
I know, I know it sounds horrible doesnt it. I will hang my head in shame


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Blanketback said:


> Lol, I would ask about my puppy's humpy toy!


Hehe...I have a cat that HAD a humpy toy. He pretty much destroyed it...I er...even have a video :-x


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Leeann said:


> LOLOLOL I'm cracking up at the responces....We havent dealt with "butt puffs" yet as our Loie is only 8 wks.
> 
> But this would be my post....Its a very vein one at that, but I want my gsd/lab mic to have the big ole GSD perky ears, I'm affraid that Louie's ear are gonna be floppy. So can i have them cropped? Or some kind of surgery to help them along??
> I know, I know it sounds horrible doesnt it. I will hang my head in shame


Please don't crop your pup's ears. Give him plenty of raw meaty bones to work on, and his ears should go up nicely. If they are not trying by 4-5 months, you might want to look into gluing.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Leeann said:


> LOLOLOL I'm cracking up at the responces....We havent dealt with "butt puffs" yet as our Loie is only 8 wks.
> 
> But this would be my post....Its a very vein one at that, but I want my gsd/lab mic to have the big ole GSD perky ears, I'm affraid that Louie's ear are gonna be floppy. So can i have them cropped? Or some kind of surgery to help them along??
> I know, I know it sounds horrible doesnt it. I will hang my head in shame


Mario recommends ear cups.  









I'm an earist, but there is nothing you can do to make some ears stand up. And that can be okay. Leave them and love your dog - I bet you will get lots of compliments and people will love your dog too!









Leah - I have to trim the ear floofy mats on everyone here but Mariele, because she sits in my lap while I comb them out...no one else holds still that long.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I trim ear floofies on Keeta too - though with ears that fold over, the floofies aren't as noticeable. I think matted floofies are pretty normal and trimming them not something to be ashamed of. 

Hmm, what would I post anonymously? Maybe that I'm a raw feeder, but sometimes I run out or don't have anything defrosted (and everything frozen is in a big huge rock-solid mass), so I cook something for my dogs - like cream of mushroom/green beans/rice/hamburger soup. 

Good enough for me to eat too!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Interesting you started this thread. Another forum I belong to (a non pet forum) actually has an anonymous account people can request to use. I haven't used it (yet LOL) but my understanding is that you PM a certain admin who controls the account, they give you the password and it's yours to use for 24 hrs. They are really good about not outing people, although every once in a blue moon someone who has posted under the account goes to reply to someone and forgets to log back into the anonymous acct, and accidently outs themselves. 

It's usually used for really personal circumstances that people want advice for. Not just a free for all tell all. Cheating husbands, etc. that kind of thing.

Edited - I just saw that a horse forum anon acct was mentioned and it always turns into a fight. It must be an animal forum thing, because on the forum i'm on that has an anon acct, that doesn't happen at ALL. And someone uses the account a couple times a week on average. Maybe because 99% of the time it's not animal related. Animal people can be so hot headed and judgemental IMHO, and an anon acct here would probably consist of people posting that they are getting rid of a dog for X reason, or that one of their dogs killed another, or that they hit their dog out of anger, etc. So it probably wouldn't go well here honestly because the replies would get dirty fast.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I let our groomer put sparkle nail polish on Daisy's nails for the last 3 years. Yes she did. Daisy seemed to see herself as a diva so polish was in Wendy our groomer's vision essential. Oh dang my name on this again oh anfd my dogs . Never mind the anonymous Id probably screw it up.:laugh:
Jean I love the ear cups on Mario. Mario is a very handsome boy. Lucky has one soft ear.I think it gives him a rakish look. I do believe Lucky still uses the line"They call me Mr. Lucky" to the girl dogs at the groom shop as he streches out on the floor. He sees his ear the same way I do. Yes he's neutered ,no dont know if he knows it.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Leah - I have to trim the ear floofy mats on everyone here but Mariele, because she sits in my lap while I comb them out...no one else holds still that long.





Castlemaid said:


> I trim ear floofies on Keeta too - though with ears that fold over, the floofies aren't as noticeable. I think matted floofies are pretty normal and trimming them not something to be ashamed of.


I just feel bad about cutting her beautiful Muppet-locks. She gets brushed everyday...somehow the ear floofs still get tangled and matted. 

I had to take Rosa to the vet today, and noticed halfway through the exam the giant muddy paw print that Niko had left on her butt.  Classy! I look like such a neglectful mother.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I would say that I am very sorry for those people who paid gobs of money for a GSD whose ears never went up..I know Sibs ears are really big but I love her just the same..So I know y'all love your dogs too..just saying..


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Leeann said:


> But this would be my post....Its a very vein one at that, but I want my gsd/lab mic to have the big ole GSD perky ears, I'm affraid that Louie's ear are gonna be floppy. So can i have them cropped? Or some kind of surgery to help them along??


You can get them cropped, if you can find a vet that does it, and you want to pay the $600 or whatever it costs now. I don't recommend it--cropped ears are a disqualifying fault in a GSD and everyone will laugh at you. 

Or you can tape them up with supports, and hope for the best.

My first dog was a GSD mix. She was sold to me by a BYB, as a purebred GSD, so naturally my 18 year old naive self believed it. When her ears looked like they weren't going to stand, I taped them up with foam curlers, on the advice of an experienced GSD owner and handler. It did not work. After about 3 weeks of taping, I think one ear stood for about 2 days, then fell over again.

As it turned out, I came to love my dog's floppy ears. Each ear had its own personality and they both contributed to a very expressive look. To me she was unique and beautiful.


----------

